# 1000th Post, Story about my experiance with VW's.



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

...


----------



## timetravel (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: 1000th Post, Story about my experiance with VW's. (vwsr2cool)*

Why would anyone want to flame you??
Congrats on post #1000.. and thanks for sharing your VW experience. What was the motivation to get out of the mk3 and into a mk4? Either way, supreme choice on the wagon, I like it. When you said its out of warranty, and thus the fun was about to begin, what exactly are you referring to? 
Glad you got the car that you wanted out of the deal.. and that your last name pulled some clout for you. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: 1000th Post, Story about my experiance with VW's. (timetravel)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good post, good read!


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 1000th Post, Story about my experiance with VW's. (timetravel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timetravel* »_Why would anyone want to flame you??

Anyone that might think this is a useless post.

_Quote, originally posted by *timetravel* »_What was the motivation to get out of the mk3 and into a mk4?

Comfort, warranty and more room. And it did help that the '95 needed about $1000 of work I couldn't afford before inspection was due.

_Quote, originally posted by *timetravel* »_Either way, supreme choice on the wagon, I like it.

Thank you.

_Quote, originally posted by *timetravel* »_When you said its out of warranty, and thus the fun was about to begin, what exactly are you referring to?

Well, since B-B warranty expired the Hazard Switch/Relay (they are intergrated in the Mk4's) failed, but VWoA took care of it even though my car was "not part of the recall." And it recently doesn't give the autible beep confirming the alarm is set.







So I'm just hoping that no more goes wrong, or at least minimal and remains items I can fix or can live with.









_Quote, originally posted by *timetravel* »_Glad you got the car that you wanted out of the deal.. and that your last name pulled some clout for you.

The name only got conversation leading to a search, no special treatment.


----------



## timetravel (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: 1000th Post, Story about my experiance with VW's. (vwsr2cool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsr2cool* »_And it recently doesn't give the autible beep confirming the alarm is set.









Did you notice this shortly after a dealership visit? Only asking because the beep and flash can be disabled pretty easily.. perhaps by mistake. 1st step in testing it would be to borrow a VagCom and check your codes

_Quote, originally posted by *ross-tech* »_46 - Central Convenience: -- KWP1281 
Lock/Unlock Horn/Flash:
[Select]
[46 - Cent. Conv.] (35 - Cent. Locking for manual window cars)
[Adaptation - 10]
Channel (03..08)
Adaptation Value (1 = on, 0 = off)
[Save]
Channel 03 Auto Lock
Channel 04 Auto Unlock
Channel 05 Unlock, horn sounds
Channel 06 Lock, horn sounds
Channel 07 Unlock, turn signals flash
Channel 08 Lock, turn signals flash
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/vwmkIV.html 



_Modified by timetravel at 12:18 PM 8-19-2005_


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 1000th Post, Story about my experiance with VW's. (timetravel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timetravel* »_
Did you notice this shortly after a dealership visit? Only asking because the beep and flash can be disabled pretty easily.. perhaps by mistake. 1st step in testing it would be to borrow a VagCom and check your codes
_Modified by timetravel at 12:18 PM 8-19-2005_

I've had the car back from the dealer since last Wednesday (8/10) and the problem only arross last night (8/18). But maybe there is something to that. Anyone got a VagCom local to Harrisburg/York/Lancaster PA?


_Modified by vwsr2cool at 1:49 PM 8-19-2005_


----------



## timetravel (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: 1000th Post, Story about my experiance with VW's. (vwsr2cool)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1427299 hopefully you can find someone local either in the linked thread, or the referred website.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: 1000th Post, Story about my experiance with VW's. (vwsr2cool)*

*vwsr2cool *- Congrats on your 1000th post I have a while before I reach that I'm close to 500 though.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 1000th Post, Story about my experiance with VW's. (timetravel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timetravel* »_
Did you notice this shortly after a dealership visit? Only asking because the beep and flash can be disabled pretty easily.. perhaps by mistake. 1st step in testing it would be to borrow a VagCom and check your codes

After searching (like I should have done in the first place







) I found something I didn't try, pushing in on the radio. Guess what, it worked!!!







No idea why this happened unless the dealership for some reason had to remove the radio when replacing the hazard switch/relay.


----------



## TC38 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 1000th Post, Story about my experiance with VW's. (vwsr2cool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsr2cool* »_
Hope you enjoyed my story. I've been a part of VWvortex since March of 2002 and am thankful for it being here. I've gotten lots of information and given some in return. I know I don't have the most posts per day, or been a member the longest, I take my time and only post when I feel the need. I look forward to completing my next 4k posts (3yrs/1k posts = 12 years) so I can post a 5000th post thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










I enjoyed your story very much. It was quite interesting. You did a lot better with your first used cars than I did, but if I would have bought used VW's like you did maybe I would have had better luck.


_Modified by TC38 at 12:13 PM 8-26-2005_


----------



## Tech2VR (May 2, 2005)

*Re: 1000th Post, Story about my experiance with VW's. (vwsr2cool)*









Straight pimp


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 1000th Post, Story about my experiance with VW's. (Tech2VR)*


----------

